
New command for Philae - philbo
http://www.dlr.de/dlr/en/desktopdefault.aspx/tabid-10081/151_read-16365/#/gallery/21643
======
mikeash
"During the night of 21 December 2015, a weak signal was received by the
Rosetta spacecraft and examined by the mission team. Their analysis revealed
that this was not a transmission from the lander."

This seems like something that deserves a little more elaboration.

~~~
pcarmichael
That got me intrigued too. Found a bit more info on it in the comments of a
reddit post here:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/space/comments/3xtu76/comet_lander_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/space/comments/3xtu76/comet_lander_philae_still_alive_ten_seconds_of/)

~~~
mikeash
Thanks. This seems to be the key relevant quote from that thread: "The RSSI
telemetry showed a single value sticking out of the noise, that's it."

So, just something random. Computer glitch, cosmic ray whacking something, or
similar. Not aliens, alas.

------
mholt
Comet landing was November 2015? Is the mission really that recent? I thought
I heard about it earlier.

~~~
Sharlin
It's a typo, the landing occurred in Nov 2014.

